# Nothin Matters September 3rd grouper



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a great group today of repeat guests from Missouri as well as a good friend and customer from the marina (Dale Stinson) for a 10 hour trip. I also had the pleasure of having Capt Matt McLeod deckhand for me, it was a blast just like the old days. The weatherman was actually right for a change and the weather was perfect. The fish bit real well also as we picked away at our groupers and jacks. We had an average grade if scamp, 1 red grouper and 4 real nice gags. We managed 4 jacks an probably 7 or 8 fat almacos, those things bit great! My crew made my job easy as they seemed to land most every fish that bit. We fished primarily in 250-300 all day. Here are a few pics


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome Capt's Jake n Matt, good job putting a slap down on dem' gags. 

Looks like the sharks gave ya'll a pass today.

Jimmy


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Another great trip!!

I bet grouper start trembling when they hear your boat coming.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Some one had fun at the cleaning table. Nice catch equals a fun sore day makes it all worth while to get up so early.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Jake; thanks for sharing! Some lifetime memories and perhaps sore arms too 

Catch 'em up.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to put it on 'em as usual Mr. Adams!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

now that's some nice groupas way to get'em Jake and Matt.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for a great post Jake!!! Excellent trip for all as is normal!!!


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting Jake. It was a BLAST!! Hope to do it again sometime.

Dale


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------

